# need help!!! Can't install gta san andreas!!



## tigyr (Jun 9, 2005)

HI, I'm not an american, so I'm sorry for my english :dead: Can somebody tell me, why when I try to install GTA san andreas i recieve the following message :arrowr: http://img70.echo.cx/my.php?image=untitled2gx.jpg ?????????????????????? :4-dontkno


----------



## tigyr (Jun 9, 2005)

my problem is: when i try to install gta san andreas, and when i've installed abot 20% a message appeares: feature transfer error: catastrophic failure. Why?Why? :4-dontkno


----------



## edthehead (Jun 21, 2005)

*solution*

hey mate I have a solution for you!!

Try dissabling your fiewall and any other applications you have running at the time of installation and you should be able 2 install the the game.

I had the same problem as you and I emailed support staff and they sent me 8 different solutions.

My game now runs and I am well happy!!


----------



## T-plane (Jun 21, 2005)

edthehead said:


> hey mate I have a solution for you!!
> 
> Try dissabling your fiewall and any other applications you have running at the time of installation and you should be able 2 install the the game.
> 
> ...


 :tongue: Hey edthehead, I have got this problem too. Which are the other solutions?


----------



## urosevicd (Jun 26, 2005)

Please edthehead tell us which are solutions! I can't install GTA also.


----------



## T-plane (Jun 21, 2005)

Does someone else know a (the) solution for this problem?


----------



## sabo112 (Jul 18, 2005)

*gta san andreas install problems*








Hi mates, i have a problem, i cant install San andreas, its when i launch the Install Icon, its on danish so il explain you, it says this: the program couldnt initializes correctly (0xc0000006)

please help me :sayno: :4-dontkno


----------



## theCzar (Jul 20, 2005)

same prob's here. I think it's DVD drive that's the prob, rather than firewalls.

what make of DVD drive do you all have?

I have a Samsung SM-352F DVD/CD-RW combo drive that came with my Dell.


----------



## Thermite (Aug 4, 2006)

I also need those solutions
This problem is a big wall in front of me.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

wow! Sounds like this game is notorious for this.....

First off, I would recommend checking and double checking to see if your system meets the requirments.

Next, update your video and sound drivers from Nvidia or ATI. NOTE: When installing newer drivers, uninstall your old drivers first, restart, install new drivers.

Next, install Microsofts latest update to Directx 9. http://www.microsoft.com/windows/directx/default.mspx

Next, do as edthehead said and turn off any firewalls, anti-virus, spyware, malware, adware, etc. during installation. Remember to turn them back on after! Also, edthehead, if you could post back with what the other 7 or 8 solutions that you were presented where, that would be awesome of you!

If none of that works, try installing Omega Drivers for your Video card.

Once all that is done, if it still doesn't work, post back here with your system specs.


----------



## Alexm101 (Jul 31, 2008)

I had the same problem, I found a way to fix it without downloading anything or harming your computer.

1. Bring in the GTA San Andreas screen (where you see uninstall)
2. Don't Click Uninstall, Instead click the "Browse DVD Contents" bar.
3. This should of have taken you to a screen which shows basically the game itself in files. (If you see folders that say stuff like Audio and Bin along with other applications your there)
4. Finally search for an application that says setup (Don't get confused with the other two things that also say setup. The one I'm referring to is the application one, not the BMP Image or the IBT file.) Click it and it should uninstall at least it did for me.


----------



## adeel_bm (Jun 13, 2008)

I googled this problem & people are recomending new disc or clean the existing one!
Scenario: Ive 2 systems; a P4 with IDE HDD and DVD ROM player XP (32bit) and a core2duo 2.66 9800gx2 4gb ram with 2HDD, a samsung super drive all SATA, Vista & XP 64 bit OS.Ive6 Games: San andreas, assansian's creed, crysis1, 2, undercover and RA3.I'm able to install all of them on P4 & getting this mf CRC err on new1 in each installation.GTASA is an ISO file and i can install it after several formats and switching b/w XP n vista while others dont seems to work on either of them.
Is it due to 64 bit/32 bit instruction or SATAs or is there any bug that miscalculates the checksum? Explicitly the error is in decompression rather the media itself. This is mf windows error.
Is there any way that I could skip those files and afterwards download and replace the existing ones?
In the mean while I shall try ol on fedora (cedega) and solaris (win4solaris)
Please help


----------



## KStylez (Nov 26, 2008)

um i also have the same problem and yea i turn off all my anti virus and window firewall and it still doesn work help plz???


----------



## Valdeam (Nov 24, 2008)

This seems to be quite a common problem since theres over 6 thousand views to this topic!

Valdeam


----------

